# Video Cue Software



## thunderroads (Jul 29, 2013)

I have a friend who own a Funeral Home and he has ask me if I can fix a problem he is having with playing videos on a big flat screen in the funeral parlor. Now days famleys want videos played during visitation hours of home videos and some bring home made music videos made of the family and some just want music of their chose played which they bring on disk or thumb drive. What I am looking for is some kind of soft wear which would allow his employee to cue a video or possible two on a monitor and then send it to the flat screen when it is needed. I use to DJ many,many,many years ago in clubs and could see how this would work with vinyl and cueing music with the slide but have not been able to find anything that will play video in the same manner. It all seems so simple to me and figured their would be soft wear out their to do this but for the life of me I cant find anything that will work. I down loaded deejaysystems Video VBJ2 but when I bring video in it does not show video on the monitors but plays the sound. Anyone knows of any kind of soft wear that will work for this simple task of cueing videos. Not two worried about the cost as long as it is within reason. A demo would be nice so to see it work before purchase thanks Brian


----------



## DaveySimps (Jul 29, 2013)

I moved this thread to the Multimedia, Projection, and Show Control Forum so it is posted in the appropriate place. 

I know Show Cue System can do what you are looking for relatively easily. It is not to spendy, and easy for a non-techinical person to learn.
Show Cue System for theatre sound effects and music cues

Be sure to stop by the New Member Board and introduce yourself when you get a chance.

~Dave


----------



## dgoodmanedberg (Jul 29, 2013)

You might want to try Figure 53's Qlab which is very intuitive and easy to use, and there's a lot of helpful documentation and tutorials on their website.

I love using it for running video, audio or midi cues.

Also free (you need the pro video version to save and reopen shows with video cues, though).


----------



## Joshualangman (Jul 29, 2013)

"You need the pro video version though to save and reopen shows with video cues, though."

Not anymore! Version 3 lets you save simple video cues even with the free version.


----------



## dbaxter (Jul 29, 2013)

Qlab is great if you are a Mac user. If you use Windows, then please check out the trial of Cue Player Premium. <disclaimer> I am the author so you may PM me with any questions.


----------

